# Pink Slip - Status Change



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day,

I hope I didn't learn my first UAE experience the hard way. 
I am MD of a Umm Al Quwain FZE, and applied for an employee Visa. Trusting the statements of the Visa guys in the Freezone that the process will take 5 max 6 days, I added 100% for safety as a buffer and applied end of Dec.

Now, my flight is arriving in Dubai on Sunday morning, and so far no Entry Visa available. (Which makes tomorrow the last day the MOI can possible issue it)

Thankfully I have an EU passport, so could even enter with Visa upon arrival.

Now back to my questions:

1. Even if they issue it tomorrow, do I physically need to be in possession of this Pink Slip, or is that now emailed and printed out? Because courier to Europe will not work, also Courier to DXB Airport probably wont reach there before me. (Arriving at 8am on Sunday)

2. If I dont get my entry Visa till tomorrow, can I change my Status within the country? Or do I need to fly to Doha and back?

3. Is it normal that this takes 15 working days already? Will the stamping also take "forever" and not "2-3 days" as advised by the guys?

Reason for question 3 is - I only stay for 2 weeks, vacationing with the Family, and planned on going back with them. To return in March for good. This 2 weeks have been planned to do my Visa stamping, EID, Drivers L, Bank account. Do I want too much in too little time?

I have seen others here also own a UAQ FZE, so maybe you have some important insights for me?

Thanks for your replys
G.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Stakehouse said:


> Good day,
> 
> I hope I didn't learn my first UAE experience the hard way.
> I am MD of a Umm Al Quwain FZE, and applied for an employee Visa. Trusting the statements of the Visa guys in the Freezone that the process will take 5 max 6 days, I added 100% for safety as a buffer and applied end of Dec.
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Firstly - you can receive an email copyof the pink slip, print it and bring it with you (I believe you can also collect it from visa desk in arrivals)
I have heard that visas can be a bit slow from some freezones - no idea about the one that you are with.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

If you receive your entry permit before or soon after you arrive then the other tasks should be doable within 2 weeks (assuming there's not another unreasonable delay stamping your visa once you have medical cert and EID application).

Medical certificate can be issued within a day if you opt for vip service, similarly EID application confirmation can be done at typing centre when you apply for medical.

There has been some changes to the rules regarding exit being required or not for change of status - used to be this could be done at Immigration to speed up visa issue but it wasn't cheap.

Bank and driving license can happen quite quickly although the issue time for bank cards and cheque books seems to vary between banks.

Your freezone and how quickly they issue entry permit and stamp your visa (once completed medical, EID app and change of status) is key I guess..


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

1. You can print it out and bring it with you.

2. You can change the status inside the country. My wife forgot to show the employment entry permits at immigration completely and entered as a tourist. We had to do in country status change. We paid nothing for some reason, but normally expect to pay around AED 600. 

3. I don't think it's normal but I don't know about Al Quwain FZE. In Fujairah it was max 10 days. Visa stamping can be a hassle. I was rebooking my flight tickets twice as it took more than 10 working days. It depends on the authorities of the particular freezone, normally this can be done within 2-3 days easily but this is something you have no influence on.


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

More than 10 working days? Oh boy. 
Well, today passed - no entry visa. As I will be landing on Sunday 8am, chances it all works out are none.

I just hope that it will be issues on Sunday or Monday, and I can proceed with Medical etc.
Does anyone know where I can do that status change from Tourist to Pink Slip Visa? Do I have to go to UAQ? Or can I do it in Dubai?

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

You have to go to UAQ to do the change.


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Malbec said:


> You have to go to UAQ to do the change.


And I guess I cannot do the medical before the change? Which would mean go to UAQ do the change, back to Dubai for the Medical, and then again to UAQ for the stamping? Good that fuel is so cheap there!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stakehouse said:


> And I guess I cannot do the medical before the change? Which would mean go to UAQ do the change, back to Dubai for the Medical, and then again to UAQ for the stamping? Good that fuel is so cheap there!


I am not sure about the medical part. The thing is my wife did visa change and medical same day in Fujairah.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Please keep in mind that every single step of the process can take longer than expected. Employers or freezone company formation agents tend to tell it can all be done in 7-10 days... Sure, it CAN, but even if you use medical VIP service, they can request re-testing for certain grounds. I had to rebook my flight when I got my initial visa years ago because everything took longer, and one relative of mine was expecting the same situation like you (entry permit delayed). In the end, the process took significantly longer:

- entry permit has not been at the airport, as expected, so she entered on a visa on arrival,
- entry permit arrived some days later, status change would have taken another 3-5 days, so I drove her to Hatta to exit the contry to Oman and enter again to get the entry permit stamped
- she was sent to medical re-check (without being told the resson), so medical took more than 1 week instead of 4 hours (VIP service)

But good luck to you, hope your entry permit will arrive soon and you won't experience any more delays!


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

ttdubai said:


> Please keep in mind that every single step of the process can take longer than expected.


Yeah, I was actually quite hopeful as the company formation itself only took 1 day.
May I ask - in which Emirate the status change would have taken 3-5 days?


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Stakehouse said:


> Yeah, I was actually quite hopeful as the company formation itself only took 1 day.
> May I ask - in which Emirate the status change would have taken 3-5 days?


Company formation is always very fast (depending on the free zone), I also experienced that. Much faster than everything that has to do with visas.

It was in Dubai. But I cannot assure that it would have taken 3-5 days, that it what she was told at immigration department. So we just took the short drive to Hatta.

By the way, why did you choose UAQ free zone? Do you plan to live in UAQ?


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

ttdubai said:


> By the way, why did you choose UAQ free zone? Do you plan to live in UAQ?


Mainly because the offer was best for our purpose. (ecommerce, no audits, enough visa for our purpose, and good value in price)

No we dont want to live in UAQ, we are going to live in Dubai


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Be prepared that you may have to go to UAQ sometimes. In some free zones (I know about this procedure in Dubai), the annual renewal documents (for company renewal) have to be signed in presence of a free zone official.



> no audits


You will probably be very happy that there is no obligation for accounting. That's so much easier than in Europe. But some banks request audited accounts for the company for compliance reasons, at least when you are dealing with larger amounts.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

No audits in Fujairah Creative City as well. On a plus side, residence visas are issued for 3 years unlike 2 years pretty much everywhere else.


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Malbec said:


> No audits in Fujairah Creative City as well. On a plus side, residence visas are issued for 3 years unlike 2 years pretty much everywhere else.


That sounds great. Whats the license fee there?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stakehouse said:


> That sounds great. Whats the license fee there?


It's AED 25,000 total in 1st year and then AED 17,500 renewals, but renewals went up for new clients recently up to AED 21,000. You can read about the timelines and their offer here.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Stakehouse said:


> Yeah, I was actually quite hopeful as the company formation itself only took 1 day.
> May I ask - in which Emirate the status change would have taken 3-5 days?


I got status change in 3 days with expedited medical check(report within 24 hours) at Sonapur medical center, and then stamping within a day.


----------



## P14 (Feb 2, 2016)

please ,at what point in work permit processing do you get to sign and thumbprint .please


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Once the labour approval letter is issued it is signed and fingerprinted before returned to issue the labour card/permit itself


----------

